# Surfans F20 Playlist ?



## wr7777 (Mar 24, 2018)

I recently purchased a Surfans F20 MP3 player and can't figure out how to use an existing playlist (M3U file) on it. I tested a small playlist and three MP3 files on a card and it didn't work.

Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

Check Download M3U link here:

https://www.surfans.net/pages/download-drivers

Links to google drive where there are instructions for creating M3U files for this player (Instruction.docx) as well as a program called M3U Dropper you should use to create M3U files for the player.

Existing M3U files may not work because the paths/filenames could be different on the player's file system.


----------

